# Expo update 2017



## PTsideshow (Mar 4, 2017)

Now for the bad news for those coming from Detroit and points north  on South bound I-75. You can pick which you think will be best for you. As the detours ends at the exit for one road to Wyandotte
http://www.75rougeriver.com/detours.html


----------



## PTsideshow (Mar 11, 2017)

South bond I 75 is closed and more bad news the North bound side up and over the Rouge River bride is down to one lane. what a pain in the seat cushion. With all the people trying to cut in the working lane as far up as they can. Took I 94 to M-39 south then M-39 to M-85 turn right south to Northline road left to  either 4th st and turn right till you get to the Yack which is on 3rd and Oak st.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Mar 11, 2017)

PTsideshow said:


> South bond I 75 is closed and more bad news the North bound side up and over the Rouge River bride is down to one lane. what a pain in the seat cushion. With all the people trying to cut in the working lane as far up as they can. Took I 94 to M-39 south then M-39 to M-85 turn right south to Northline road left to  either 4th st and turn right till you get to the Yack which is on 3rd and Oak st.





When I was working at BASF while 75 was closed for the gateway project we used 75 to Clark Street. Take Clark to Jefferson and run that all the way down to Maple or Sycamore. It's a good way to go if you are coming from the north like me. Little to no traffic on Jefferson.


----------



## PTsideshow (Mar 12, 2017)

That was going to be my next try, Living 1 1/4 miles from exit 234 on 94 it is easy to jump on it hit 696 then 75 they do try to make it difficult to get around. they had barrels and signage at the entrance ramps at Northline road I think it could be a pia either way It was 48 miles the new route. At least the traffic will be lighter on the week end.
Styeve the wife hello.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 19, 2017)

It's here finally. Should be in the Yack before noon on friday. Hope to see some of you there.


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 20, 2017)

Set up is almost complete . Vendors will start off loading at 3m today.


----------



## purpleknif (Apr 20, 2017)

I'll be there.


----------



## michael-au (Apr 20, 2017)

just wondering if anyone will post some pictures for the people that live on the other side of the earth and can't make there

thank you
Michael


----------

